# Fuel filter upgrade



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm considering purchase of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't care about the water separation of the filter.. horizontal won't facilitate water separation or draining. This is a neat idea, perhaps you can find a shorter canister filter that will replace the supplied Donaldson? If you can make it stay vertical, seems like that would be best. You don't need the really large filter with the Cruze as it uses a fraction of the fuel flow of the pick-up.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> If you don't care about the water separation of the filter.. horizontal won't facilitate water separation or draining. This is a neat idea, perhaps you can find a shorter canister filter that will replace the supplied Donaldson? If you can make it stay vertical, seems like that would be best. You don't need the really large filter with the Cruze as it uses a fraction of the fuel flow of the pick-up.


I'm ambivalent about water separation. I've never drained the OEM filter canister and I've never had a water-in-fuel message on the display cluster.

I'd like a CAT 2-micron filter setup and was thinking about buying a universal kit and mounting it inside the trunk, on one of the strut towers in the trunk:



Universal Fuel Filter Kit



Inside the trunk would keep it shielded and safe, allow a vertical mount, and when changing the filters I could just put a drain pan under them to unscrew the filters.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Jesus...lol this is an issue for me. I hate changing the oem filter, thought about fabricating up something to replace...the last time I had to change it I had to remove the entire **** thing because the plastic V shape wedge does not hold the filter to unscrew it anymore...

I have to do it again in another month of so...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I thought the filter was part of the pump that's been there since the beginning of time.

The external filter wasn't being used anymore.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Unfortunately I had to remove both fuel lines and the electrical connector. Then remove the filter housing. Strap it down in order to unscrew the filter bowl with a impact gun. Next fuel filter change I will have to go through this ridiculous process again except I will replace the fuel filter bowl with the aftermarket aluminum ones sold on Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I've found that if you use an impact gun on a low setting, the vibrations from it lightly hammering will easily break the filter bowl loose. It just vibrates it and the impact (even if very light) will work the filter bowl loose.


----------



## mcorr2016 (Jan 31, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Unfortunately I had to remove both fuel lines and the electrical connector. Then remove the filter housing. Strap it down in order to unscrew the filter bowl with a impact gun. Next fuel filter change I will have to go through this ridiculous process again except I will replace the fuel filter bowl with the aftermarket aluminum ones sold on Ebay and Amazon.


I bought the billet HS fuel filter bowl for the duramax thinking it would fit the Cruze because they take the same filter. Unfortunately it did not fit, the duramax fuel filter bowl is not as deep as the Cruze. When trying to install, it was hitting the filter before it was fully threaded.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

mcorr2016 said:


> I bought the billet HS fuel filter bowl for the duramax thinking it would fit the Cruze because they take the same filter. Unfortunately it did not fit, the duramax fuel filter bowl is not as deep as the Cruze. When trying to install, it was hitting the filter before it was fully threaded.


Weird. I thought the filter is the same part for the Cruze and Duramax V-8 pickups. How can the filter bowl be a different part?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

The only way to verify is a side by side comparison with measurements. Same filter but not the same upper main housing. That may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> Same filter but not the same upper main housing.


That's the GM we know and love!

Are we back to having like 17 different radiator pressure caps?


----------



## Americancourtesy (12 mo ago)

I removed the filter element inside the OEM housing and installed Parker head and Cummins canister element in engine compartment as shown in photos. You can also reference my YouTube videos at 



 and


----------

